# favorite songs!!!



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

too many to name


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi people,

I want to know what are your favorite songs  Let's say top 10 or 20! 

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

whats your favourite songs?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

I LOVe 80's. So... and I don't have the authors!!!!

1-Our House
2-Respect
3-Son of a preacher man
4-Janis Joplin's songs
5-Everywhere
6-Drinking in L.A.
7-Lightning Crashes
8-How soon is now
9-This much is true
10-Love will save the day
11-Groove is in the heart
12-Bitch
13-ABC (Jackson's five)
14-The way you look tonight
15-Niagara's songs (french song)
16-Cat Steven'S songs
17-Long to be close to you (Carpenters)
18-C'est comme ca (Rita Mitsouko)

And you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Hard to tell what my favourites are.

I like Cradle of Filth a lot.
Also Red Hot Chili Peppers.
Linkin Park.
Marilyn Manson.
Madonna (not all)
Papa Roach.

Well, however I have to say that I usually just like particular songs, and I am not a fan of a certain band or decade or style of music.
That is why it is hard to tell, cause there is so much that I like about music.
Also I like some of the songs you listed, cynthia.
If the song vibrates with me, I like it, no matter who does it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for your participation!

Others???



Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Fantasy-Earth, Wind & Fire

Madame Butterfly-Malcolm McLaren

19-Paul Hardcastle

Waking Up-Ester Ofarim (Israelian singer)

Brass In Pocket-The Pretenders

Lola's Theme-SoulSurfers

At Night-Shakedown

Private Eyes-Hall & Oates

There's No Stopping Us-Olly and Jerry

My Old Piano-Diana Ross

There's much more!


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm with I... in that I usually only like particular songs. Which makes it really hard for me to buy CDs cuz I only like a couple off each one. And sometimes I hear songs on the radio and have no idea who sings them... I actually had some poor music store cashier singing this song for me... I told him a few lines I remembered and he went with that. Turns out it was Dyer Maker by Led Zeppelin. I had heard it was by Led Zeppelin and I told him this and the first line I gave him was "ooo baby I love you".... he was like um they say that in a lot of they're songs.

But anyway...

I love Janis Joplin, 
most Soul Asylum songs especially "Runaway Train", 
Alanis Morissette's Jagged Little Pill CD especially the songs 
"You Oughta Know" and "Forgiven"
I like the song "Maggie May",
that song "Bitch",
"creep" by radiohead I believe
Bob Dylan!
John Lennon!....some songs especially but I don't know the names 
except "Imagine" (I mean I remember that one, I love it),
"Brown Eyed Girl"
Pink Floyd
"Ripple" by the Grateful Dead
Sublime
that will I see you in heaven song by Eric Clapton
that "Picture" song Sheryl Crow did with Kid Rock
"To Be With You" by Mr. Big
"Tainted Love"
Tupac! (especially "Keep Your Head Up")

okay that's all I can think of right now but I know theres a lot more


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

hey i love COF!

god almighty ive been around long enough to see this topic pop up about 80 times. i have way too many favorites to list. music is too huge of a topic for me to even fathom trying to squeeze into one post.

I,
what is your favorite manson song or songs? my favorite is Doll-Dagga Buzz-Buzz Ziggety-Zag, Dope Hat, Rock is Dead and Disasociative.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

A few good ones:

Led Zeppelin - Ramble On
Dire Straits - So Far Away
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer
Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo child
Sneaker Pimps - 6 Underground
Red Hot Chili Peppers - My Friends
The Police - Every Breath You Take
Phil Collins - Another Day In Paradise
Soundgarden - The Day I Tried To Live
Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit
Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U
Pearl Jam - Alive
Oasis - Wonderwall
Massive Attack - Teardrop
Nirvana - In Bloom
Bob Marley - I Can See Clearly Now
Bryan Adams - Run To You


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

woody guthrie, dylan, neil young, buffy sainte marie, jazzy stuff...chumbawumbas...northern european gypsy stuff(would be glad of any names here)....


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

Tool-aenema (or however you spell it)
The Tea Party-The Badger
Bonobo-Pickup
Amon Tobin (all songs)
Lamb (all songs)
Frank Sinatra-Fly Me To the Moon (and everything else)
Soggy Bottom Boys-I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (from the "O Brother Where Art Thou" soundtrack)
Massive Attack-Inertia Creeps (original and all mixes)
Martina Topley-Byrd-Anything
Portishead (all songs)
Beth Gibbons & Rustin Man-Romance
Korn-Shoots and Ladders (God help me I don't know how or why I am still fascinated by that first album)
Tricky-Ponderosa
Soundgarden-The Day I Tried to Live

And many more....


----------

